# Any Advice on this



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I have struggled with Hashi's for at least 3 years that I know of. Does anyone out there have a severe problem when you get excited? When I get ready to do anything, like going to football games, out to eat, shopping, or really anything, I get a strong feeling in my head and chest(not pain), that is really debilitating. I love going to high school football games, but I haven't been in three years. The last one I went to was a state championship game my son was playing in, by the second quarter my ears were burning so hot i thought they were going to catch on fire. I couldn't calm myself down. We had to find the first aid station, where they made me lay down and took my blood pressure(It was high,but not extremely). Recently, they did a cortisol test and my cortisol was low. They followed with a cortisol stimulation test that turned out fine. What is keeping my cortisol low and is this the cause of these feelings? I mean I am not even working, because I cannot handle concentrating on what I am supposed to be doing, my head just starts to swim. Its not something that I can control. It just happens. I find that I can work around the house, but on the job it just overwhelms me, if there is any stress and I am talking about things that would otherwise be normal daily stresses. Even people just standing behind me talking can get this stuff going. I am at my wits end about how to solve this problem! I love to work and make a living for my family, plus the feeling of accomplishment that you get from working. I would like to hear any stories that you have out there. Such as, what you have done to overcome this or if you are going through the same thing.

My meds are: Tirosint/ tsh below 1, t3 and t4 in the 3/4 range and antibodies down

attenolol for fast heart rate but I believe this is what helps my stress

Testosterone replacement/ at top of range
vit D 10,000Iu's
B-12


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you looked into the possibility of anxiety unrelated to your thyroid?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I concur. Look to an anxiety-based issue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shannonbell said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have struggled with Hashi's for at least 3 years that I know of. Does anyone out there have a severe problem when you get excited? When I get ready to do anything, like going to football games, out to eat, shopping, or really anything, I get a strong feeling in my head and chest(not pain), that is really debilitating. I love going to high school football games, but I haven't been in three years. The last one I went to was a state championship game my son was playing in, by the second quarter my ears were burning so hot i thought they were going to catch on fire. I couldn't calm myself down. We had to find the first aid station, where they made me lay down and took my blood pressure(It was high,but not extremely). Recently, they did a cortisol test and my cortisol was low. They followed with a cortisol stimulation test that turned out fine. What is keeping my cortisol low and is this the cause of these feelings? I mean I am not even working, because I cannot handle concentrating on what I am supposed to be doing, my head just starts to swim. Its not something that I can control. It just happens. I find that I can work around the house, but on the job it just overwhelms me, if there is any stress and I am talking about things that would otherwise be normal daily stresses. Even people just standing behind me talking can get this stuff going. I am at my wits end about how to solve this problem! I love to work and make a living for my family, plus the feeling of accomplishment that you get from working. I would like to hear any stories that you have out there. Such as, what you have done to overcome this or if you are going through the same thing.
> 
> ...


Check your Ferritin.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And most importantly; get your FREE T3 and FREE T4 labs run. You cannot go by Total 3 and Total 4.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm



And maybe you are taking too much Vitamin D? Perhaps?


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Yes, I have all these checked and try with my endo to keep them in the proper ranges.

I also thought that some of this might be caused by Hypoglycemia, because if I don't eat when I start to feel funny I will start to feel really horrible(lightheaded and such). I bought a meter today when I was feeling really bad. My blood sugar was 90 and an hour after eating it was only 94. So I am thinking it is not hypoglycemia, but I will keep checking. Is there anyone out there with hypoglycemia that could give me an idea about how you feel when your low and what level its at?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I do get low blood sugar occasionally...generally in the 60s or 70s, very rarely in the 50s. When it's low, I feel weak and shaky. My husband is diabetic, so he has a glucometer. I seem to feel it mostly in my upper body, just a general weakness. It's physical for me, not an excitement/non-calm feeling like you're describing...nothing like that at all.


----------

